# JPGENX-data Acer E security decryption problem



## howie15377 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi all,
Not sure where to post this question and apoligises if its in the wrong forum,

I am running a ACER system and its my 2 laptop with this system, on the 1st laptop i was exploring around with the Acer E Security software, locked my folders which are now JPGENX data. this laptop i dropped on the way to work, got a friend of mine to retreive what he could from the harddrive, of which this data is now on disc, tried to re open it on my new laptop a few months down the line, however i cannot open them, i have forgotten the password and cannot access it.
I would like to be able to get into these pictures, as they have sentimental value. how do i crack or get round the password????

my 1st acer system was an acer aspire5600 running windows XP
my current system is a acer aspire 9410Z running vista


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

I'm sorry but we cannot help you break any password. We have no way of knowing the legitimacy of your request and our Rules specifically state that we will not assist with passwords.

I must therefore close this thread.


----------

